# Parlee sourcing Chinese stuff?



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

@1:02
Parlee Cycles - Factory Tour - YouTube

I wonder if this is Chinese carbon??


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Their low end frame is made in China. Those boxes may also hold ready made tubes or frame parts like dropouts or lugs. 

Not an impressive video, and would not inspire me to buy a Parlee.
The workspace was a pigsty. Cables on the floor, paint spills, cardboard boxes lying around, general untidiness, worker plainly handling cloth layup in background without gloves...

There's lots of builders working with carbon that look a lot more professional.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

yep, an image of "Made in China" and messy shop, not very inspiration.


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

Made in China, Schmina, who cares where its made as long as I get good quality and value. If the same frame cost double just because it says Made in USA, I'll take the Chinese frame every time.


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Their low end frame is made in China. Those boxes may also hold ready made tubes or frame parts like dropouts or lugs.
> 
> Not an impressive video, and would not inspire me to buy a Parlee.
> The workspace was a pigsty. Cables on the floor, paint spills, cardboard boxes lying around, general untidiness, worker plainly handling cloth layup in background without gloves...
> ...



That's an outdated video. They've been in a new factory space for almost three years now. It's much more spacious and considerably neater.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Parlee sources their Z5 and TTi frames in Asia. The rest (Z1, Z2, Z3, Z0, Track, TT, Touring) are made here in the US.

Yes, This video is outdated... by at least a few years. Their current space in Beverly MA is a 2 floor facility. Custom built bikes are built on the top floor in an open space area that has an "urban loft" feel complete with hardwood floors. Admin offices and the conference room are in this floor as well.

At the bottom, they house 2 large paint booths, their shipping and QC area. The building in Federal st. was an old train round house. It's pretty sweet actually. Here are a few pics of the facility.


Joe

View attachment 283101

View attachment 283102

View attachment 283104

View attachment 283105

View attachment 283106


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

If you think the Z5 is "not so special" because it is molded (not finished or built) to Parlee's spec in Asia...I suggest you ride one....


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

The mass market frames and the new aero bike are being manufactured in China by a company operated by an American. They have produced some of the winningest bikes in the pro peloton over the past few years. No biggie!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Dajianshan said:


> The mass market frames and the new aero bike are being manufactured in China by a company operated by an American. They have produced some of the winningest bikes in the pro peloton over the past few years. No biggie!


Parlee winning bikes in the pro peloton over the past few years? What teams are these?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> Parlee winning bikes in the pro peloton over the past few years? What teams are these?


Hello! 

It started in 2002 when Tyler Hamilton rode a "LOOK" badged Parlee on to the Giro and part of the TDF that year 

www.cyclingnews.com - the world centre of cycling

In 2009, they sponsored a Continental team FLY-V Australia. It marked their entry to the non-custom segment by virtue of the Z4 and the TT.

Pro Bike: Phil Zajicek's new Fly V Australia p/b Successful Living bike: The Parlee Z4 - VeloNews.com

More recently, they've supported TEAM CCN with the new ESX.
Sponsors

I might have missed a few... this link might help: Parlee Cycles - Athletes


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Let me clarify my comment. The company in China that is manufacturing the Parlee bikes in question is the same company that has been manufacturing some of the winningest bikes in the pro peloton for some very big brands. They only handle the most advanced layups.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

The z-5 is still a far superior bike to anything Cervello puts out which is the target market of this bike. The American made stuff especially the z-1 is top notch, but you pay for that.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a Parlee Z4 that I knew was built in Asia when I bought it. Best riding bike I've ever owned. 
Got it from a dealer who is a one man LBS primarily building up custom bikes.
His shop looks like the UPS truck wrecked and all the boxes ended up in his shop, on the floor, on the counter, on the desk and on top of each other. But he knows exactly where everything is!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Tom, who is in the video is a really good guy. One of the best I've worked with. He's a straight shooter. As a dealer that had more work than he could complete, I really appreciated how willing Tom was to spend his time on the phone with my customers. I like knowing all I can, it's not in my nature to not be as educated as possible BUT, when you're the salesperson or buyer the ability to step out of the way and let your customer have a direct relationship with the company is a dream. 

If you called Tom, he'll share all of what is made and where. If you're viewing this and want one or are considering, call them up and chat with him.


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

santosjep said:


> Hello!
> 
> It started in 2002 when Tyler Hamilton rode a "LOOK" badged Parlee on to the Giro and part of the TDF that year
> 
> ...


I am sorry to burst your bubble guys but many of the bikes in the pro peloton are not actually made by the manufacturer on the down tube. There are reasons for this: 

1. Some riders just don't like the frames from the brand sponsor so will insist on a frame made elsewhere that is re-badged. The top carbon frame building companies like Sarto can custom make their own tubes to match the frame sponsor's tubing shapes but build a much better riding frame.

2. Some riders need custom built frames. As the cost of manufacturing a mold for a monocoque frame is around $40k it would not be cost effective to make a mold for each rider (unless he is one of the top elite riders). So frames for these riders are ordered from custom carbon builders and badged with the frame sponsor logo.

At times up to 60% of the peloton have been riding frames that were not built by the named manufacturer on the down tube. So next time you want to buy the same frame as your hero, think twice, he may be riding a Cyfac, Parlee or Sarto....


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

mambo said:


> I am sorry to burst your bubble guys but many of the bikes in the pro peloton are not actually made by the manufacturer on the down tube. There are reasons for this:
> 
> 1. Some riders just don't like the frames from the brand sponsor so will insist on a frame made elsewhere that is re-badged. The top carbon frame building companies like Sarto can custom make their own tubes to match the frame sponsor's tubing shapes but build a much better riding frame.
> 
> ...


That's what I like about Colnago. When a team races on a C-59 or C-60 they are riding the same frame you and I will be buying.


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

mambo said:


> I am sorry to burst your bubble guys but many of the bikes in the pro peloton are not actually made by the manufacturer on the down tube. There are reasons for this:
> 
> 1. Some riders just don't like the frames from the brand sponsor so will insist on a frame made elsewhere that is re-badged. The top carbon frame building companies like Sarto can custom make their own tubes to match the frame sponsor's tubing shapes but build a much better riding frame.
> 
> ...


25-30 years ago when all bikes were steel or aluminum? Sure. How do you think Dario Pegoretti made his name in the bike business?

Now? Situations like this are very, very, very rare. Boonen and Sagan are the only two recent examples I can think of where a company built a one off frame for a rider.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

mambo said:


> I am sorry to burst your bubble guys but many of the bikes in the pro peloton are not actually made by the manufacturer on the down tube. There are reasons for this:
> 
> 1. Some riders just don't like the frames from the brand sponsor so will insist on a frame made elsewhere that is re-badged. The top carbon frame building companies like Sarto can custom make their own tubes to match the frame sponsor's tubing shapes but build a much better riding frame.
> 
> ...


I don't buy it... this guy continues to spout this crap yet has no proof or evidence.


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

TricrossRich said:


> I don't buy it... this guy continues to spout this crap yet has no proof or evidence.


I've already named a number of teams and riders elsewhere on the forum. I pretty much don't care if you believe me or not. Some of them are common knowledge anyway. Go visit some factories and see what frames they have lying around...


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Trek_5200 said:


> That's what I like about Colnago. When a team races on a C-59 or C-60 they are riding the same frame you and I will be buying.


How is it that the chances of a c-59 being something other than what we could buy at a local bike shop are any less than with another brand/model?

I'd actually say the chances are greater with a c-59 because it would be much easier and cheaper to customize the geometry yet look exactly the same because of the lugged construction as compared to most other brands that aren't lugged.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

aclinjury said:


> @1:02
> Parlee Cycles - Factory Tour - YouTube
> 
> I wonder if this is Chinese carbon??


Is this a good way to fabricate a CF frame? Seems a bit weak at the joints and not very aesthetic. The use of a heat gun doesn't seem very controlled. Just my $.02 here.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

mfdemicco said:


> Is this a good way to fabricate a CF frame? Seems a bit weak at the joints and not very aesthetic. The use of a heat gun doesn't seem very controlled. Just my $.02 here.


I think the answer is moot given the age of when this video was made. How things 'were' done for the sake of discussion/argument today unless talking about the rise.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

robt57 said:


> I think the answer is moot given the age of when this video was made. How things 'were' done for the sake of discussion/argument today unless talking about the rise.


Isn't the Z1 made this way? I don't know much about Parlee, but the Z1 looks tube and lug-ish.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

mfdemicco said:


> Isn't the Z1 made this way? I don't know much about Parlee, but the Z1 looks tube and lug-ish.


There was a time I was spying a Parlee and educated myself thusly. The procurement of my Scott Addict LTD ended that, and I would not make claims of any of that information based on my memory. Such as my memory is anymore... ;O


----------

